# Chaos Dwarfs



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Looky, Forgeworld are releashing Chaos dwarfs 

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes they are lovely and all... but not having a book and reminding me of Egor (albeit with a helmet) doesn't make me love them as much as I might. I really hope that they prompt GW to either bring out a new Chaos Dwarf book, or at least include some 'evil' options next tie the dwarves get a re-write.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Love them. Chaos Dwarf take on Slayers (actually forced, rather than forced by some sort of will) is fantastic. I hope to see some Ironsworn (elites), or perhaps even a couple who've been former slaves and lived that long to lose the mask.


----------



## yshabash (Apr 11, 2010)

Tim/Steve said:


> Yes they are lovely and all... but not having a book and reminding me of Egor (albeit with a helmet) doesn't make me love them as much as I might. I really hope that they prompt GW to either bring out a new Chaos Dwarf book, or at least include some 'evil' options next tie the dwarves get a re-write.


Didn't you read the experimental rules? They are coming out with a forgeworld dex for warriors of chaos. And it doesn't stop at chaos dwarfs either! If its good Then I'll buy it for sure. I loved their iron demon (read its rules, its a rare choice for a WoC army or special choice for the legion of something something which is going to be the dex's army.) So basically they are coming out with a different version of warriors of chaos kind of like the ten bajillion space marine chapters in 40k, well now WoC gets one too :victory:


----------

